# Animationproblem Java3D



## Guest (5. Sep 2008)

Ich hab mal angefangen mich mit der Materie Java3D auseinaderzusetzen, im Moment bin ich dabei gewisse Abläufe zu verstehen. Mein Problem ist folgendes, wenn ich eine Animation auf ein Transformation-Gruppe anwende und danach das Programm starte wird die Animation ziemlich ruckelhaft dargestellt. An der Rechenleistung oder an der Grafikkarte meines CPU kann es nicht liegen, da diese TipTop sind. Aber an was dann???


----------



## 0x7F800000 (5. Sep 2008)

Die weiterentwicklung von Java3D wurde doch eingestellt, stattdessen sollte man vielleicht besser mit JOGL anfangen, da du ja erst am anfang bist (?) ???:L


----------



## Marco13 (5. Sep 2008)

Java3D wird schon noch von der Community weiterentwickelt. Gerüchteweise soll es auch irgendwie mit JOGL verdengelt werden. 
@Gast: Ohne ein compilierbares, ausführbares Beispiel kann man da kaum was sagen....


----------



## maggifresse (14. Sep 2008)

Hat sich geklärt. Ich hatte Java3D gerade installiert und daher hat das rendern der szene im cpu statt in der grafikkarte stattgefunden.


----------



## BigPeatrli (30. Sep 2008)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem! :-(

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das Rendern bei mir in der Grafikkarte stattfindet...
Tatsache ist:
Ich habe einen Farbverlauf von Farbe a nach Farbe b. Wird meine Szenen nun gedreht, hat der Farbverlauf nun entweder Farbe a oder Farbe b.

Fehlts hier an der Konfiguration irgendwo??

Danke für eure Hilfe, falls nötig schicke ich auch Bilder![/img]


----------



## BigPeatrli (30. Sep 2008)

Schon gelöst!

Coloring Attributes: SHADING einstellen


----------

